# Urdu: to fold clothes



## ihsaan

Hi,
So I asked someone how to say that I´ve folded clothes (today), and I´m not sure if I got it right. It sounded something like:

"Main ne kaproN ki tha laga di hai." ... Or something similar. Could someone help me out with this sentence?

Thank you.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

teh lagaana.  teh is a word meaning also layer.  I unfortunately hear a lot:  fold karna


----------



## ihsaan

Thank you for your reply. Would you mind writing the sentence out in full?


----------



## hindiurdu

> Main ne kaproN ki tha laga di hai.



Interesting. We say 'teh kar diye haiN' in my family.


----------



## UrduMedium

^ Same for me.


----------



## BP.

I've heard _tahaanaa _too.


----------



## ihsaan

Interesting. Thank you for your replies. So one option would be: "MaiN ne kaproN ki teh kar diye haiN"?


----------



## Qureshpor

Cilquiestsuens said:


> teh lagaana.  teh is a word meaning also layer.  I unfortunately hear a lot:  fold karna


Perhaps, tah lagaanaa is to put them in a pile. tah karnaa would be "to fold".


----------



## Faylasoof

^ I agree with this! tah (pronounced taih!) lagaanaa = to layer, while tah (taih) karnaa = to fold. 
... and there is also tah (taih) jamaanaa with a meaning closer to the former.


----------



## Qureshpor

ihsaan said:


> Interesting. Thank you for your replies. So one option would be: "MaiN ne kaproN ki teh kar diye haiN"?


maiN ne kapRe tah kar diye haiN.


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I've heard _tahaanaa _too.


 Interesting, BP SaaHib! I must say we never use it like this, i.e. "maiN kapRe tahaane ja rahaa huuN" but do say "maiN kapRe tahne (taihne) jaa rahaa huuN!", where the truncated tahnaa (rather than tahaanaa) is being used in _speech_.  I do know that the verb tahaanaa = tah (taih) karnaa is bona fide Urdu but for some reason it is hardly used in the (educated) circles I've been moving in!


----------



## ihsaan

Thank you for all your replies! Very helpful.



QURESHPOR said:


> maiN ne kapRe tah kar diye haiN.



 Thank you!


----------



## Abu Talha

Is it طے کرنا or تہ کرنا? I always thought it was the former but your replies seem to indicate the latter.


----------



## marrish

It is تہ کرنا or even better, *تہہ کرنا*!


----------



## amiramir

I would have used मोड़ देना  mod dena i.e. Main ne kapde mod diye (hain). Is this not correct?


----------



## Qureshpor

amiramir said:


> I would have used मोड़ देना  mod dena i.e. Main ne kapde mod diye (hain). Is this not correct?


This would mean "I have bent the clothes". "moR denaa" is "to bend" (give something a bend/ a twist). 

vuh afsaanah jise anjaam tak laanaa nah ho mumkin
use ek xuubsuurat moR de kar chhoRnaa achchhaa!

The story which can not be brought to a proper end
It ought to be given a beautiful twist and left there

Sahir Ludhianvi


----------



## amiramir

Oh, thanks for the correction. I have a maasi in India who says kapde modo -- for 'fold the clothes,' but I come from a rather anglophile family, so it could be that her Hindi is just poor.


----------



## marrish

Some people of Punjabi background say _ikaTThe karnaa_ but again, it is not precise what is meant by ''to fold clothes'', however it may contain this connotation.


----------



## Afsar

میں نے کپڑوں کو تہہ لگادی ہے


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Some people of Punjabi background say _ikaTThe karnaa_ but again, it is not precise what is meant by ''to fold clothes'', however it may contain this connotation.


In Punjabi, we say "kapRe ThapNRaa" (to fold clothes). "ikaTThe karnaa" would be "to gather" or t"to collect" (same as jam3 karnaa). I have n't heard this for folding clothes.


----------



## Qureshpor

Afsar said:


> میں نے کپڑوں کو تہہ لگادی ہے


Afsar SaaHib, are you using this sentence to convey the concept of"folding clothes"? And, welcome to the forum, Afsar SaaHib.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> In Punjabi, we say "kapRe ThapNRaa" (to fold clothes). "ikaTThe karnaa" would be "to gather" or t"to collect" (same as jam3 karnaa). I have n't heard this for folding clothes.


Yes, this is for Punjabi, but _kapRe ikaTThe karnaa_ was heard by me from a Punjabi speaker in Urdu - and of course you are right about the meaning.


----------



## Faylasoof

Afsar said:


> میں نے کپڑوں کو تہہ لگادی ہے


 Actually,   میں نے کپڑوں کو *تہ لگادی ہے is not correct, I’m afraid! This میں نے کپڑوں کی *تہ لگادی ہے on the other hand is correct but with a *different meaning*.


تَہ كرنا *  tah (pronounced taih) karnaa = تَہنا \ تَہانا   tahnaa (taihnaa) / tahaanaa = to fold 

[* *Original spelling! *]

میں نے کپڑوں کی تہ لگائی ہے    conveys the meaning of layering or even laying at the bottom of something.

میں نے کپڑے تَہ كیئے \ كر دیے or میں نے كپڑے تہے  = I folded the clothes.

تہ بچھانا tah (taih) bichhaanaa = to layer the bottom of something with something
تہ لگانا   tah (taih) lagaanaa = to layer / put layers (not to fold)


----------



## hindiurdu

^I agree. This is my understanding also.


----------



## amiramir

Hi,

Can tah karnaa be used for things other than clothes? 

How would I say: " Please fold the paper in half." Kaagaz ko tah karna? (how would I say "in half?")


----------



## Alfaaz

amiramir said:
			
		

> Can tah karnaa be used for things other than clothes?
> 
> How would I say: " Please fold the paper in half." Kaagaz ko tah karna? (how would I say "in half?")


 Yes, it can. Here is a relevant example for _kaaGhaz_.


> آپ ایک بڑا سا کاغذ یا چارٹ ایک میز پر بچھائیں اور اس پر کافی فاصلوں پر دو دائرے لگائیں۔ فرض کریں آپ نے دو فٹ کے فاصلے پر یہ دائرے لگائے‘ تب آپ یہ کہہ سکتے ہیں کہ ایک دائرے سے دوسرے دائرے کا فاصلہ دو فٹ ہے۔ لیکن اگر آپ وہی چارٹ اٹھالیں اور اسے *فولڈ کرلیں یعنی تہہ کرلیں* اور اس طرح *تہہ کریں* کہ اس پر لگائے گئے دائروں کے نشان ایک دوسرے کے بالکل سامنے آجائیں۔ تب آپ ان میں سوراخ کردیں تو آپ ایک دائرے سے نکل کر دوسرے دائرے میں فوراً داخل ہوسکتے ہیں۔ آپ نے ک*اغذ کو تہہ کردیا*‘ اس لیے ان دو دائروں کا فاصلہ اب ایک فٹ تو کیا ایک انچ بھی نہیں رہ گیا۔ اسی طرح اسپیس ٹائم فیبرک بھی *فولڈ* ہوجاتی ہے۔ اسے اسپیس ٹائم ورپ کہتے ہیں۔
> 
> از کشش ثقل کی امواج کی دریافت


Transliteration: 

_aap ek baRaa saa kaaGhaz yaa chaarT ek mez par bichhaa'eN aur us par kaafii faaSiloN par do daa'ire lagaa'eN. farz kareN aap ne do fuT ke faaSile par yeh daa'ire lagaa'e, tab aap yeh keh sakte haiN keh ek daa'ire se duusre daa'ire kaa faaSilah do fuT hai. lekin agar aap wohii chaarT uThaa'eN aur use* folD kar leN ya3nii taih kar leN* aur is tarH* taih kareN* keh us par lagaa'e ga'e daa'iroN ke nishaan ek duusre ke bilkul saamne aa jaa'eN. tab aap un meN suraax kar deN to aap ek daa'ire se nikal kar duusre daa'ire meN faur-an daaxil ho sakte haiN. aap ne *kaaGhaz ko taih kar diyaa*, is liye un do daa'iroN kaa faaSilah ab ek fuT to kyaa ek inch bhii nahiiN reh gayaa. isii tarH space time fabric bhii *folD* ho jaatii hai. ise space time warp kehte haiN. 

az kashish-e-siql kii amwaaj kii daryaaft
_
That is a good question and based on example usages found online, the following could probably be used:

_ba-raah-e-mihrbaanii/karam, _

_kaaGhaz ko niSf/aadhaa taih kareN. _
_kaaGhaz ko niSf Hisse se taih kareN._
_kaaGhaz ko niSf meN taih kareN. _
_kaaGhaz ko (niSf Hisse se) dohraa kareN._
Suggestions from other forum members would be appreciated!


----------



## amiramir

Thank you. Probably I am sure there is some different Urdu spelling, but teh karna as in to fold and teh karna as in to decide, are these the pronounced the same?


----------



## desi4life

The pronunciation and spelling are different. To fold is 'tah karnaa'. To decide is 'tay/tai karnaa'.


----------



## amiramir

Many thanks.


----------

